# Catholic schools fee confusion?



## romy (May 21, 2018)

Hi guys

If we hold a 457 visa I know we will have to pay 4K a year per family to attend public school.(WA)
If we opt for a Catholic school, do we have to pay the 4K on top of their fees? Or only the school fees applies?
Sorry for the probably silly question but I’m seriously confused about it.

Thank you!


----------

